# Another summer on the Knackered Valley



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

It’s been too hot to run trains lately but a couple of weeks ago I was able to take some pictures. This year was a challenge flower wise as I had to mail order annual seeds instead of going to the garden center. Fortunately, I have planted many perennials in the last 10 years so that only the containers need spring planting with annuals. Obviously, this wasn’t a hedge against a pandemic lock-down but rather a concession to aging knees and back. The various evergreens have matured and filled in the “hills” with only the occasional light pruning. I am glad I got my Spectrum locos (a Shay, Climax and Mallet not shown) when I did as they appear to have disappeared from any of the Internet sites. At least new in the box, although the Climax still seems to be available. I doubt Bachmann will ever rerun these locos again.























Perennial Color









Trestle Views


















Station Stops






















Knackersville





















Knackersville has a modest Main Street. Some of the Piko building signs have held up in the Sun and some have not. Go figure.






















Gnome Valley station and passing track.












Stay cool and stay safe!


----------



## Aflyer (Jun 17, 2020)

Wayne,
Thank you for sharing the photos.
You have a great railroad, and have done a nice job making it look real.
Flyer


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Wayne, nice to get a photo tour of your railroad, enjoyed it

Jerry


----------



## Stoker (Sep 18, 2016)

What a lovely layout, and it looks like it probably operates as good as it looks! 

NICE!!!


----------



## David293 (Feb 19, 2021)

Finally, I found the inspiration for my garden, such a cool idea.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks David. This winter I acquired and built 10 new PIKO buildings to add to both Knackersville and to replace those converted birdhouses in Gnome Valley. Can't wait until the warmer weather when I can bring them out from the shed and place them in the garden.


----------

